
Odds of Catching Covid on a Plane Are Slim - DarkContinent
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-08-05/is-it-safe-to-fly-here-are-the-odds-of-catching-covid-on-a-plane
======
geophile
Yeah, but what about the airport, in particular, the security line?

------
GaryNumanVevo
From a linked article:

> The exchange rate of air in the cabin is higher than most other
> environments, like our home, office, or most other public spaces. “There are
> between 12 to15 air changes in an hour and 25 to 30 cycles through a HEPA
> filter,” he said.

I guess I never thought about cabin air that much, this explains why no one
gets C02 poisoning on a 14 hour flight.

------
jiveturkey
nice try, airline industry

